# new to investigations - Lots of questions!



## monkeybird (May 16, 2003)

Hello everyone,

New to all this but not TTC (since Aug 01). Finally got to see the consultant and now booked in for a lap and dye on 6th June. Had progesterone and DH SA (both ok) but little else...

Not sure why we've ended up with the lap (and not ultrasound/HSG for example)...? (Worrying about potential adhesions maybe making things worse - is it possible to check consultant's track record/experience...?)

Can it be done under local anaesthetic?

Do I need more hormone tests?

What if it shows up nothing - what do I do next? 

Those US guys (TCOYF site) seem much more medically aware than me - I have no idea about anything much and what I can legitimately expect to know about early investigations... Any help most welcome!

monkeybird x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi monkeybird,

Welcome to FF - we will try and answer your questions for you and give you some support at this time.

The reason for doing a laparoscopy is they can see so much more through a camera in your abdomen than just doing an ultrasound, they can only summise with ultrasound but when looking through the laparascope they can see if you already have adhesions (in which case they can free them), they can also see if you have endometriosis (in which case they can get rid of this), they can also look at the state of your ovaries, make sure they look ok and look at your tubes to see if they are stuck together. Its a much better way of looking at our insides, i know it means we get uncomfortable for a while after (not too long) and the cuts in your abdomen are very small.

I have never seen a laparoscopy done under local anaesthetic, this would be very uncomfortable and very painful, you are better off asleep and its nothing to be worried about, anaesthetics are very much advanced than they used to be and you feel very well after them these days (a small majority feel a bit woosey and nauseas but some people have better tolerance to the drugs than others - all in all you will be fine).

Checking out a consultants track record is not something i have come across before - have you got any friends or relatives that have had any gynae surgery done that you can talk to, or maybe one of the girls on here has had surgery under your consultant, they may be able to shed some light on that for you.

If your laparoscopy shows you are fit and well, your consultant may well put you on some hormones to kick start your body or may even suggest going for some sort of infertility treatment such as IUI, it all depends on the outcome. 

Hope we can be of some help and i wish you all the best.

Mel

x x


----------

